# Raptors in trade discussions for Shawn Marion?



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...vLYF?slug=aw-marion121508&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

Definitely would help the rebounding, but BC would have to be very creative to get his 18 million expiring contract. Lots of more people would need to be involved in such a deal. I don't see BC moving JO or Calderon to get Marion.


----------



## Onions Baby (Mar 12, 2007)

Shawn Marion
James Jones
Jamaal Magloire

for

Jason Kapono
Andrea Bargnani
Anthony Parker
Kris Humphries

?

I'd do it


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Who the hell would play the 2 for us???


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I wouldn't do that trade. I think Marion is declining and some team will be overpaying him next year and I hope it isn't the Raptors.

Which brings up another point. If the Raptors do get him and he walks next year, we're pretty much getting nothing out of this trade. Bargnani's value is low, but I'm hoping to at least getting something out of him.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Bargnani
Humphries
2010 1st rounder

for
Marion
Mags


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

^try again.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Marion isn't worth as much as some of the deals proposed on here. The guy isn't lighting the league up with his play, and its in a contract year for that matter.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> Bargnani
> Humphries
> 2010 1st rounder
> 
> ...


Magloire is a bum and with the way the season is going it might be a lottery pick for us.

I think the Raptors should stop trading away their 1st round picks. We over estimate our record and these mid-late first rounders could've really helped us.

Batum, Donte Greene, Courtney Lee were there at 17 and all of them could've helped us right now on the wing.


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

seifer0406 said:


> Magloire is a bum and with the way the season is going it might be a lottery pick for us.
> 
> I think the Raptors should stop trading away their 1st round picks. We over estimate our record and these mid-late first rounders could've really helped us.
> 
> Batum, Donte Greene, Courtney Lee were there at 17 and all of them could've helped us right now on the wing.


so true, and colangelo is overrated, he hasn't done much since he got here


----------



## A_wildstabatanything (Jun 18, 2003)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> Bargnani
> Humphries
> 2010 1st rounder
> 
> ...


C'mon, you've been following the game long enough to know better than that. Those salaries don't match and neither team is under the cap.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

only non way to do a trade involving Marion with out J/O

uccessful Trade Scenario
Congratulations on a successful trade.

Due to Miami and Toronto being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Miami and Toronto had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.
Trade ID
Trade ID #4876415

Every trade made by fans is allocated a unique Trade ID which you can share with friends and fellow basketball fans to allow them to see your trade scenario.

Try Another Trade or visit our Trade Forum.
Miami Trade Breakdown
Change in Team Outlook: +7.9 ppg, -1.8 rpg, and +0.2 apg.
Incoming Players
Joey Graham
6-7 SF from Oklahoma State
6.7 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.5 apg in 16.1 minutes
Kris Humphries
6-9 PF from Minnesota
4.6 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.3 apg in 10.7 minutes
Andrea Bargnani
7-0 PF from Italy (Foreign)
10.0 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 1.0 apg in 26.9 minutes
Jason Kapono
6-8 SF from UCLA
8.5 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 1.7 apg in 24.6 minutes
Outgoing Players
Jamaal Magloire
6-11 C from Kentucky
0.9 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.3 apg in 5.7 minutes
Daequan Cook
6-5 SG from Ohio State
8.6 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 1.3 apg in 24.7 minutes
Shawn Marion
6-7 SF from UNLV
12.4 ppg, 8.9 rpg, 1.7 apg in 37.2 minutes

Toronto Trade Breakdown
Change in Team Outlook: -7.9 ppg, +1.8 rpg, and -0.2 apg.
Incoming Players
Jamaal Magloire
6-11 C from Kentucky
0.9 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.3 apg in 5.7 minutes
Daequan Cook
6-5 SG from Ohio State
8.6 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 1.3 apg in 24.7 minutes
Shawn Marion
6-7 SF from UNLV
12.4 ppg, 8.9 rpg, 1.7 apg in 37.2 minutes
Outgoing Players
Joey Graham
6-7 SF from Oklahoma State
6.7 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.5 apg in 16.1 minutes
Kris Humphries
6-9 PF from Minnesota
4.6 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.3 apg in 10.7 minutes
Andrea Bargnani
7-0 PF from Italy (Foreign)
10.0 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 1.0 apg in 26.9 minutes
Jason Kapono
6-8 SF from UCLA
8.5 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 1.7 apg in 24.6 minutes

Calderon/Ukic
Parker/Cook/Ukic
Marion/Moon/Cook
Bosh/Moon/
O'neal/Magoliore/Jake V


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

I dont want Magloire anywhere near the RAPS.. give me Joel Anthony.. im sure Rautins will be on his jock allday!


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

yeah, Anthony is nice, or atleast he rebounds


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

So kapono goes from heat, to raptors then back to heat?
I can't see that happening.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I could see BC doing a bonehead trade to bring in a 'big name' like Marion. You know he is feeling desperate with the boo-birds starting to drop their little bombs at home games. When the 'fire BC' signs start popping up at ACC you know his days are numbered. The papers have been far more critical of him lately too which is where it all starts.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Not gonna happen. Raps need a strong 2 guard that can drop 20 every night. JO for michael redd.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Pain5155 said:


> Not gonna happen. Raps need a strong 2 guard that can drop 20 every night. JO for michael redd.


That solves our rebounding and defense problems!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> Not gonna happen. Raps need a strong 2 guard that can drop 20 every night. JO for michael redd.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
:clap:


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

billfindlay10 said:


> That solves our rebounding and defense problems!


this team has holes at every position. Bosh will not return in 2010 if they raps do not make the playoffs this year.


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

^Man **** that guy. He's one of the reasons we're struggling this season. Him, his jumpshots and his non-defending ***.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

trade JO 4 Red say that happens who is at C then?


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> trade JO 4 Red say that happens who is at C then?


GOOD OLD BARGNANI!


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I still think we're one decent wing away from turning the entire thing around. We aren't going to be contenders, but if we can get some production at the 2/3 we are at least a 45-50 win team in the East. The team still suffer from the same flaws from last year, a lack of athleticism on the wing.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

a_i_4_life said:


> GOOD OLD BARGNANI!


u kidding right, he is to soft, doesn't post up, still he cant protect the ball when posting up, his post game is to easy for the defender to know what he will do.


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> u kidding right, he is to soft, doesn't post up, still he cant protect the ball when posting up, his post game is to easy for the defender to know what he will do.


i know i was being sarcastic lol


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

oytther names to consider besides Marion

Redd
Barbosa
Q Rich
Deng
Ak 47
Milasap
Iggy
Magette
Amir Johnson
Jason Maxiel


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

i gotta say i've been impressed with Belinelli lately, he's getting minutes, and producing


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Bosh is really showing his flaws the last few weeks. Not a max money player although he will get that money from us or someone else. If that team won't go over the tax limit they will not win because he needs a lot of talent around him just to have mediocre team.

But the bigger problem seems to be the way we struggle to score. I like the new offense as a system but none of our guys has the talent to thrive in an open system where you need guys who can dribble, pass, shoot, slash, and even post up a bit. Amazingly JoeyG is the one guy that looks comfortable out there. And maybe Kap. With our lack of top athletes and multi-talented scorers we need to run a UTAH style offense that gets layups off passes.

The Mike James/CB team scored easily while this team can rarely muster 100 points. We do not have a major advantage over any team at any position.

How BC could overlook the wing position this summer, while letting Delfino walk for cap relief, is beyond me. We were all scouring the FA lists looking for that upgrade on the wing.


----------



## holt81 (May 7, 2005)

Bosh is a top 2 player on a championship team. He brings a unique style at PF which presents big matchup problems when he is given the freedom to operate. He spreads the floor with his jumper and can slither through the cracks in the defense with his frame, speed, length, and athleticism. He just isn't the classic back to the basket pivot. It's a shame we don't still have Carter around, not like we have thought of any better ways to spend 15 million..

To say that Bosh is undeserving of a max contract may or may not be true (different max contracts have wildly different values). From the standpoint that he can't handle the offensive load all on his own, that is true - he is no Lebron, Kobe, Duncan, Paul, etc... But if you look at the # of bad players getting $10 million, Bosh is surely worth 15 or possibly more. But the problem with paying players their worth is that you have to get value from the rest of the roster, which we fail badly at. If every team had the exact same payroll and paid the #1 star his "true worth", the difference between teams would be the excess value (underpayment) of players 2-15.

As for Marion - he doesn't help our offensive problems because he is essentially a trumped up role player. He doesn't have the ball skills or touch that you'd expect out of a SF - he often does 2 dribbles, elevates and throws a floater with no touch at the net. Don't get me wrong, I love Marion but if he is at SF, we essentially have a better Jamario Moon. That does nothing to improve half-court flow - Marion can shoot 3s at an average clip, rebound, and score in close in scrambling situations but that is all.

If we deal JO we have no C. This team is doomed no matter what, and a swap of two underachieving vets (and inflated contracts) will not bring us any closer to escaping the first round. The early cap relief will be nice though.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm not really interested in Marion. We'd be giving up too much for a guy who's going to be an FA this off-season. It'll be interesting to see what direction this team will be going. Wasn't this team supposed to be going young? I think it was a mistake trading Ford for O'Neal. I believe Ford should have been traded, but not for someone who is well past his prime, and has at most another year or two left in him. We had a solid core of young players last season, and it was obvious what direction we were heading in. Right now, I'm not so sure. I'm starting to believe that the best thing for this franchise is to trade Bosh, and blow everything up.


----------

